# 97 acura 3.2 TL with multiple problems



## vonbismarck (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello all. I am hoping someone might be able to help me with at least one of these problems my car has.

I have a 1997 acura 3.2 TL that has what I would think are 3 main problems.

1. The heating and cooling doesn't seem to work. If I turn either on, nothing happens unless the car is moving and then, occasionally, air will move through the vents. The rear defrost seems to work though.

2. If you drive the car, there is a scratching/grating sound coming from the wheels. Someone had told me before they think that might mean it is the brakes.

3. If you drive the car for a certain amount of time, the engine fan will continue running for many minutes after you turn the car off.

Does anyone know how to fix any of these problems? I am sure more information is probably needed so feel free to ask.

Thank you.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

vonbismarck said:


> Hello all. I am hoping someone might be able to help me with at least one of these problems my car has.
> 
> I have a 1997 acura 3.2 TL that has what I would think are 3 main problems.
> 
> ...



Just a few things it could be


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

1). Most likely fan isn't working. Do is blow on high? If so, the resistor for the lower speeds is gone. If it doesn't run at all, then look at fuses, relays, fan switch.

2). Sounds like brake pads are shot. Look for scoring on the rotors, deep cuts. Also, it could be a wheel bearing, but can't tell from your description.

3). Fan running is somewhat normal on Hondas. It's done for preventing of heat soak. But, if this is something that just started, look at the coolant level, then the thermal switches that control the fan.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Electronic automatic air conditioning systems might only turn on when the temperature rises/drops. No telling what "mode" it might be in and if this is normal operation for that setting, etc. Anyway read the owner's manual and see if there are different settings. Could be you just need to switch it into a "manual" mode?

So far as the fan continuing to run after shutting off the engine, that is normal.


----------



## vonbismarck (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies.

The fan does run at all. When I first got it, it would randomly run but now not at all. I will check the manual, if I can find one (got the car used) and will also check fuses, etc.

Most likely, for the grating sound, it is something rusted as I can see what I think is rust (the car sat for a while and didn't originally make that sound). I just wasn't sure if it would be anything else I should look at.

That is a shame, for me that the fan runs after use. I had heard it is normal for this car but I was hoping otherwise. It is annoying driving the car and then, after turning it off having the fan run for minutes more.

Again, thank you all for the help.


----------



## boomjack (Feb 14, 2012)

*fans running after off*

I worked for Acura for a while as an asst parts manager, it is one of two possible causes. There is a radiator fan timer/control unit that I used to sell a lot, and there is a radiator fan switch which is what I sold the most of. There is two switches that screw into the radiator one is for water temperature that sends a signal to the gauge you see while driving (called a tw sensor in the parts catalog) and a switch. Based soley on parts sales, id say its the switch. Its also why marty said :thumbup:


----------

